# Calgary group play date?



## Chelseanr

I was wondering if anyone in/near the Calgary area would want to get together for a little winter romp with our pups? I know it's suppose to warm up for the weekend and was thinking it might be nice enough to stand being outside for more than 10 minutes.

I was thinking at the fish creek off leash area off of deerfoot, but am open to suggestions. 

Not sure how many members are near Calgary but worth a shot :]


----------



## wenryder

I'm not in Calgary, but just posted a similar thing for Toronto and area - haha! Too bad we're not closer together, you and I could get together!


----------



## Chelseanr

Lol I think it was your post I saw in the list that reminded me I had been wanting to do one :]


----------



## esSJay

I know there are a couple of members in your area and there always seems to be new members from there joining too! I hope that you have a good turn out!


----------



## Ranger

I'd be up for it, but Ranger isn't exactly trust-worthy off leash yet. He's getting better, but not enough that I'd trust him at fish creek...he'd probably be in BC if he caught a scent of something interesting.


----------



## Chelseanr

Hmm do you know of a fenced area you would feel more comfortable? I know theres a medium sized, fully fenced one in okotoks.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

You could also put a flyer up at a dog park in your area about your event and website.


----------



## Ranger

Chelseanr said:


> Hmm do you know of a fenced area you would feel more comfortable? I know theres a medium sized, fully fenced one in okotoks.


Hmm, I do not! We don't visit off leash parks too often for that reason! Though tomorrow I'm planning on taking Ranger to one nearby but he'll be trailing a longe line and I'll have a stinky can of tripe in my pocket to work on recalls. 

I'd be cool with driving down to okotoks, though. I would just need very in-depth directions to the park as I have an awful sense of direction!


----------



## Ryley's Dad

My wife and I would be happy to meet up with you guys at the off-leash park in Okotoks.

What with the nice weather we are having right now, this weekend would be great for it.

Here's a map showing the park's location. 

If you get lost give me call me on my cell phone 403-512-5363

Mike


----------



## Bender

I'm in! Just let me know when!

ETA - This weekend isn't good, I have to do a home visit, pick up a rescue dog tomorrow then Sunday is iffy..... Next weekend should be fine!


----------



## Ryley's Dad

As far as I know, next weekend is good for my wife & I ... shouldn't matter whether its Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Ranger

Sweet, I'm in for next weekend! Am I allowed to bring a non-golden, too? A non-golden besides Ranger, that is.


----------



## Bender

I hope you're allowed because Ticket is coming. He's a golden at heart, just in a black, white and tan body - even does the wigglebutt/crapped my pants walk learned from goldens.


----------



## Laurie

Okay.....first I was jealous of the Ontario meet ups and now Alberta meet ups!!!! I soooo need to move!!!!


----------



## Chelseanr

Any and all play mates are welcome! I might put a sign up at the high river dog park saying we're having a meetup next weekend :] I've seen several beautiful goldens in high river but never been lucky enough to meet them. 

EEk so excited!


----------



## Ranger

Laurie said:


> Okay.....first I was jealous of the Ontario meet ups and now Alberta meet ups!!!! I soooo need to move!!!!


Road trip?? You can hit up all the great pet stores around here, too! Not to mention meet some fabulous people and their dogs!

Good to know other non-goldens are welcome. Ranger's best buddy might come along, too!

Have we picked a day or time? I'd be up for an earlier time so there's fewer unknown dogs around. Anyone know what the busy times are so we can avoid them?


----------



## Chelseanr

I know in high river theres a lull in the late evening and mid-afternoon. I'm taking Rowan to the vet in okotoks tomorrow so I'll go check it out around 12:30ish and see how busy it is.


----------



## Chelseanr

Map of where to go (roughly) 

I created a google map so everyone could get to and from directions, for all of the out of towners the fastest way to get there would be from the highway down one of the back roads as long as you don't miss the turn onto township 204. If anyone is familiar with the highway this way its about 3km north of the alderside overpass.

Otherwise the "get directions" that seems to come closest is if you put calgary to okotoks bottle depot.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

So how about Sunday Jan. 30 at 2:00 pm at the Okotoks dog park? Everybody ok with that day and time?


----------



## Bender

Sounds good to me!


----------



## esSJay

I'm jealous of your meet!!! I hope somebody takes a ton of pictures to share!


----------



## Chelseanr

Unfortunately due to Rowan's behavior this past week end I don't feel comfortable bringing him to that dog park again, it was a NIGHTMARE when I brought him this weekend and until he's out of this ultra bratty stage I don't think that giant field is a good idea for him ::Sigh:: So sad :[ I really want him to have a chance to play with other goldens...


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Chelseanr said:


> Unfortunately due to Rowan's behavior this past week end I don't feel comfortable bringing him to that dog park again, it was a NIGHTMARE when I brought him this weekend and until he's out of this ultra bratty stage I don't think that giant field is a good idea for him ::Sigh:: So sad :[ I really want him to have a chance to play with other goldens...


Might I suggest you re-consider? Perhaps being together with a group of dogs on a continual basis, while at the park, will modify his behavior? Also, you could tie a long rope onto his collar (although I really do suggest you buy the Easy Walker harness). That way if he is being obstinate and willfull you or someone else has a good chance of grabbing the rope and reeling him in. I would suggest something that is about 20 ft long.


----------



## Chelseanr

I really just don't want him to embarrass me again lol! I suppose you all know what I'm going through though, maybe I will pick up a longer rope for him. Would it cause issues with tangling at all? And I may drop by the pet store tomorrow and get him a gentle leader (the head one) and a longer leash.


----------



## esSJay

Going by our experience in the previous Ontario meets, the goldens all seem to stay within their pack for play time. There have been a handful of other nervous owners that were in the same boat as you when their pups were about that same age, but once the dogs were all together they seemed to behave themselves pretty well. Even when we met in a busier dog park, the goldens stayed in the same corner together, or would stick to each other as they chased each other there and back. 

I think giving Rowan the chance to meet some other well-trained dogs may help - and at the very least, the other GRF members may be able to give you a couple of tips to help with training?  It's a good thing have a chance to practice learning while he's young!


----------



## Chelseanr

Alrighty, I'll be there. You'll see me coming, the chubby girl being dragged across the field by a golden who's slowly and purposely choking himself to death.


----------



## Ranger

Works for me too!!

And chelseanr - definitely come!! I can almost guarantee you it'll be Ranger being the...difficult one and he doesn't even have puppyhood as an excuse anymore. Not that he's aggressive, but he'll be the one who'll take off after something like a paper cup being blown across the field and I'll be booking it after him. 

He also may or may not be dragging a 30 ft longe line...you say this park is completely fenced, right?

I'll be easy to spot...the blonde with one or two big black dogs!


----------



## Chelseanr

Yes for sure fully fenced! Its huuuugggeee too so I would recommend a long lead if you have one and he's a runner. The good thing about it is it seems like most people go there and walk around the outside and leave the center empty so if we go to the middle hopefully all our guys will stick together or we'll be able to corral them.


----------



## Ranger

Well, once he figures out it's fenced and there's dogs to meet he'll probably stick around. Though I'm sure he'll go investigate the perimeter just to check! He'll definitely be starting out with a longe line though, especially if I have him AND Blue. My bro didn't seem too keen to drive down to Okotoks, so it'll probably be me and two wild dogs. I'll definitely be working on Ranger's recall this week! Got to fine tune it for the weekend!


----------



## Chelseanr

I'm so looking forward to this! I hope the field doesn't turn into a big slushy puddle or we might be heading to the pet store to do a group dog bath too lol.


----------



## Bender

Nope, today was as warm as it's getting, tomorrow calls for cold and snow which will stick around for the weekend. Yippee, clean dogs!


----------



## Chelseanr

Oh yuck, just checked the weather network, at least there will be some nice fresh fluffy snow for them all to play in. *sigh* Winter....


----------



## Ranger

Ah, the high from Sunday went from -6 to -16!! Time to pull out the long underwear again!


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Looks like it will be a short cold snap though. They're forecasting +5 for Tuesday.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Holy smoly... we're getting a ton of snow here. There's a snowfall warning out and I guess they are saying we will get at least 25 cm of snow this weekend.

I think we should postpone our playdate till next Sunday. Its really not too safe to be driving on the hwy in the middle of a snow storm.


----------



## Bender

Yeah I've been kinda looking outside going 'hope it gets better' but on the weather network for here the storm is just getting worse overhead.


----------



## Ranger

I'm in for postponing it, too - I'm up in the NW end of Calgary and the roads are the sh!t up here. Not looking forward to try to make it all the way down to okotoks!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Ranger said:


> I'd be up for it, but Ranger isn't exactly trust-worthy off leash yet. He's getting better, but not enough that I'd trust him at fish creek...he'd probably be in BC if he caught a scent of something interesting.


Don't worry, Cosmo and I will welcome him with open arms if he makes it all the way to the coast.


----------



## Ranger

Hahaha, good to know!

So seriously everyone, are we postponing it? It's still snowing out and the highway out to Balzac this afternoon were the shits. Either way, I don't think we'll be out there tomorrow. Sorry!!


----------



## Chelseanr

Yea I don't even want to drive the 15 minutes up to okotoks, we will pick a better weekend :]


----------



## Bender

Next weekend's supposed to be nicer, and I already mentioned to someone 'pizzaburg' so he's all excited and now joining us with kids, or taking them somewhere or something but going out there for pizza next weekend. 

Nice to have food motivated dogs and people!


----------



## Chelseanr

yay! The more the merrier, Steve might come as well. I'm trying to convince him that its easier to go to costco afterwards if he comes.


----------



## Bender

Sadly have to report Storee will be staying home, she will be in no condition to be around any other dogs for a few weeks. Much to her dismay and moaning and groaning!


----------



## Chelseanr

Oh no :[ What happened?


----------



## Alysha

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site. If you're meet is still happening, I'd love to join! I've got an 8 month old Golden - Mya. 

We're still working on her recall, so I love the idea of a fenced play area.


----------



## Bender

Chelseanr said:


> Oh no :[ What happened?


She came into season finally. She's feeling very sad for herself and protesting life, but she'll be fine in a few weeks. Not however going to take her to a public park of course!:curtain:


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Hey guys... looks like Ryley and I are going to have to take a rain check on the play date.
On Tuesday Ryley injured his rear left leg.... looks like it may be the cruciate ligament. He hasn't torn it or anything serious like that... but he definitely hurt it.

Anyways, Ryley will be taking it easy for the next 6 to 8 weeks to let it heal up nicely. So no running, jumping, or rough housing for him for a while.


----------



## Chelseanr

I can basically do this whenever on the weekends in the afternoons so everyone just let me know what they want to do and we'll make 'er happen. 

Sorry to hear about Ryley :[ At least it's nothing too serious! We'll have to get together some time after he's healed since okotoks is so close.


----------



## Bender

So, who's still in for Sunday? Is it a go? Forcast is for -9, maybe we should move it to Saturday which is a bit warmer?

Just reply so we know what's up!


----------



## Chelseanr

The flu or a really nasty cold has been going around at work and I've been hacking since the afternoon :[ From how much time my co-workers are taking off this is going to be a nasty bug and I would rather not share it - I'm sure you can appreciate that since you have kids lol. 

Maybe one weekend soon the doggie playdate gods will let us all get together.


----------



## Bender

Bummer!

Well we can figure something out, I'm sure! Gotta love this weather and all the changes.

If it helps, not going last weekend meant nobody got to share a nice GI bug that the kids had. Not pleasant, trust me!


----------



## Ranger

Ah, sorry guys - I'm out for the next little while. It's grind time at school and there's now way I can go out for the next few weekends. Maybe in mid-march, but nothing til then...ranger and i are so disappointed!


----------

